# Eufala



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Anyone been lately. Me and a friend are going on Monday to see if the crappie have started to spawn yet. Hope it is not muddy.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

It is muddy


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I guess fish have to eat whether the water is muddy or not. Still have a few days for things to clear up.


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

based on the weather forecast looks like its going to get worse not better...


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

We have missed the spawn the last 3 years so I guess my friend wants to start early. His place is on Cowicki Creek.


----------



## SouthernBreeze (Apr 16, 2019)

I'm here now. The stain lessens the further south you go in the lake. Try Thomas Mill Creek. Find some structure and drop a minner.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

We decided to postpone our trip. Supposed to rain a lot next week.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

billyb said:


> I guess fish have to eat whether the water is muddy or not. Still have a few days for things to clear up.


I read that a fish's lateral line helps it find food in cloudy water... 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lateral_line

Heck, how could a catfish in muddy water ever find a prey? Smell probably helps too.

Jim


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Well my friend wants to go to his place next week no matter what so I agreed to tag along. Probably will try for crappie first, but if we cannot locate any we will shift gears and bass fish. Taking my noodles so if all else fails I will try to catch some catfish. Taking my boat just in case he wants to stay at the camp so I can still fish. He has a nice Ranger, but I am not comfortable using it without him.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

You have all the bases covered so hope y'all have good luck. Have a friend coming next week to fish a few days. Don't have a clue what to do with the river being so high for so long.


----------

